# Market for Creamed Honey?



## landrey (Jul 19, 2017)

If you have offered creamed honey alongside standard honey, did it sell well? And did it sell for a premium? When in Europe I saw a lot of creamed honey for sale, but see very little of it here in the USA. I am concerned that most consumers here would take one look and assume it is old and crystalized in the jar.

Thanks to all for making this a great forum.


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

I've wondered the same thing. I've made it up in the past and gave it to people and I find myself explaining what it is. I'm going to make up more again soon and put it out for sale at my wife's home decor store. I'm mainly doing it to have a different kind of product available for people to try. I plan on having those little spoons and tasters out for people to try. I think I'll make a cinnamon one also. What I really wanna try making is a lemon one. That'll be my next fun to do. 

I also for the first time am trying chunk honey in a jar along with liquid honey.

I'll offer comb honey in a separate container but I don't expect to sell much at all. Most folks don't seem to dig it.


----------



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

We sell at 5 farmers markets a week. Creamed honey sells very well for me but the customers need a little education. About 80% of the folks coming through have never heard of it. Once they get a sample, they usually buy it. I sell about 8-10 at each market. I package mine in 12 oz (weight) containers that I sell for $12. I don't do any flavored creamed honeys as I was told I would have to use a "certified" kitchen and I don't need extra hassle. 
I love having creamed honey on the table and when I'm out I hear about it from my customers.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

mmiller said:


> We sell at 5 farmers markets a week.


Time to update the 'where to find us' on your website then.


----------



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

clyderoad said:


> Time to update the 'where to find us' on your website then.


That's a good point.......lack of time sometimes keeps me missing details.


----------



## landrey (Jul 19, 2017)

Thank you for such a thorough reply. Much appreciated.


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 27, 2016)

Set up at the Farmers Market for the first time this past Saturday and we'd made up 24 1lb jars of Creamed Honey to sell alongside the 12oz and 1lb jars. Sold several and as stated before, there was some educating to be done. We offered samples, explained that whipped, creamed, and spun honey is all the same and that it isn't actually whipped, creamed or spun etc. Priced it 25% higher than 1 lb liquid honey. Using the word "speadable" had the best impact.

A word of warning - if it gets too hot, the honey will revert. Advise customers not to leave their honey in the car


----------



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

Humor helps as well. If the man has a beard I'll call it "beard friendly" honey.


----------

